# Lathe tool grinding rest / guide ?



## David Morrow (Aug 10, 2010)

I've had some success grinding my own HSS lathe tools. But, I want to get better and I don't want to use inserts (yet). Some of my problem is with the cheesy, wobbly tool rest on an otherwise good bench grinder. The second issue is just being able to keep a steady hand.

I wonder if anyone makes, or has plans for, a rest for grinding lathe tools. I've been thinking about making one. It doesn't need to be bolted to the bench grinder as long as both the rest and grinder are bolted to the bench. My thinking is along the lines of a miniature version of the slide used on a table saw for pushing wood past the blade.

Any suggestions or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## joe d (Aug 10, 2010)

David:

I know that Brian Rupnow posted one here a while ago, but I've not found it with a quick look-see. looks like "Get browsing" is the best I can do with advice.. ;D ;D

Luck, Joe


----------



## wheeltapper (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi
I made this one from Model Engineers Workshop, its by Harold Hall.
he did a more complicated one as well.






if you're interested I'll try and find what issue No's they were in.

Roy.


----------



## David Morrow (Aug 10, 2010)

wheeltapper  said:
			
		

> Hi
> I made this one from Model Engineers Workshop, its by Harold Hall.
> he did a more complicated one as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks Roy, I did some Googling and found that they're in No's 35 and 38. The general idea is what I needed to get started and I think you've given it to me.

Thanks again,

David


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 10, 2010)

David, there is a fellow named Keith Brooke who has written a pretty good article about
sharpening lathe bits using a jig and a drill press. Should be adaptable to use with a bench
grinder, too. He has drawings for his jigs. Check out this link:

http://www.mechanicalphilosopher.com/kbsharpening.pdf

Dean


----------



## deverett (Aug 11, 2010)

Dean

That looks a pretty nifty tool sharpening jig.

I would not have thought that a drill press would be able to spin fast enough for those little diamond wheels. But it obviously works.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## gunboatbay (Aug 14, 2010)

Actually, his use of the drill press with its lower rpm is a wise choice. Use of a high rpm (such as a bench grinder or higher) will destroy the diamond wheel in short order when used on HSS because of the heat generated.


----------



## Dunc1 (Aug 20, 2010)

One is in old Popular Mechanics, Aug 1953 issue. Go to
(http://books.google.com/books?id=RdMDAAAAMBAJ
and then go to the issue.

While not grinding rests I have found that a stationary belt or disk sander works wonders. The table can be tilted and most have a slot for a protractor. The belt sander is not the woodworking variety but uses a 1x30 or 1x42 belt. Lee Valley sell a wide variety of grits including very fine abrasives that are capable of honing.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=48040&cat=1,43072


----------



## RollaJohn (Aug 21, 2010)

Lee Valley has a grinder tool rest and a grinding jig that may be of interest. The items are available individually or as the Veritas Basic Grinding Set HERE.


----------



## James A. Lee (Aug 21, 2010)

I was about to recommend Hall's book just now, when I noticed someone already has. Great little book, "Tool and Cutter Sharpening" in the Workshop Practice Series, No. 38. A goldmine of info at a small cost. He starts with a simple no frills rest and takes it through a pretty fancy one. I was going to make these, but have decided on making A Brooks T&C Grinder.
Jim


----------



## James A. Lee (Aug 21, 2010)

Meant to add, Dave, that one small downside to this is that Hall uses the metric system throughout,you just have to convert. His tools will cover most of the sharpening that goes on in an amateur shop. His other books on lathe and mill are also well worth the cost, all directed at the less experienced worker..
Jim


----------



## macnewbie (Jun 19, 2011)

Dunc1  said:
			
		

> One is in old Popular Mechanics, Aug 1953 issue. Go to
> (http://books.google.com/books?id=RdMDAAAAMBAJ
> and then go to the issue.



I know this thread is oldish but I just wanted to thank Dunc1 for posting the reference to the Popular Mechanics article. I am taking a crack at this rest made out of acrylic. Here is a video of the laser machine cutting the acrylic sheet. Today I have been welding the pieces together and in a couple of days I will polish them and assemble the rest. I will post pictures of the end result for anyone interested.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP8K999zPyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP8K999zPyA[/ame]


----------



## xo18thfa (Jun 20, 2011)

The Hall table Roy did is a great one. Hall did a more advanced version too:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=13764.0


----------

